# I returned the LG Gram 2-in-1 and went with Lenovo Yoga C940



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I've been talking to a lot of people about laptops recently, including some folks here at TSG! I thought I'd make a quick video to share my adventure... and it ended up being 20 minutes long. Whoops.

I've used a Microsoft Surface Pro for the last few years. The hinge for the kickstand has broken and it's time for a replacement. My primary goal for switching from the Surface Pro to a 2-in-1 was better "lapability" and better battery life. (Reviews of the Surface Pro 7 are critical of it's battery life.) I did some research and tried the LG Gram 2-in-1 14". It was an immediate disappointment. While I didn't think I cared about sound quality, it turns out I was wrong. That, combined with several other issues discussed in the video, led me to return the LG and switch to the Lenovo Yoga C940 14". So far, I've been pleased with it.

0:12 - Surface Pro overview
2:40 - LG Gram overview
4:05 - LG Gram 2-in-1 hinge angles
5:24 - LG Gram ports
6:35 - LG Gram issues/problems
12:20 - Lenovo C940 overview
16:00 - Build quality comparison
16:46 - Lenoco C940 ports
17:25 - USB Nanobutton for volume
18:32 - Webcam comparison
20:47 - Lenovo C940 performance settings

I hope this will help someone in their own purchasing decision one day.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks Mike. A well done production and timely for me because I've been checking out laptops lately, to replace my old one, and the Lenovo has been looking good to me.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Thanks, Mike. There are some great more affordable options out there, but I really wanted a 2-in-1 powerful enough for my daily needs. I think I've found it. I did end up doing something different for volume control. I'll have to remember to share that in the future if it works out.


----------



## mahmutkamil1 (Aug 3, 2020)

I wonder have you ever use blender/autocad or even unity 3d. But not for rendering. I wonder is it laggy in blender while modelling/sculpting. Ive watched a video that it is too laggy even moving basic objects and it felt weird that i think this laptop should not be laggy.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Sorry, I don't know how to use that software, so I wouldn't be able to say. While the graphics capabilities are not gaming level, I'd expect it to be usable for most graphics requirements.


----------



## mahmutkamil1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Thanks for your response ☺


----------



## buszpar (Oct 25, 2020)

Thanks Mike, that was a good video comparison and review , before I buy any of those 2-in-1 laptop brands.


----------

